# Budget Engine Build



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, the 400 I have in my 67 is not the original. I think it codes out at a 71 or so. It runs good but not as strong as I would like it. I know it has an Erson Cam (TQ20H) (Duration 214, Adj 292, 449 Valve lift, 110 lobe center)I don't know what any of that means, I have an Edlebrock Performer Intake, Edlebrock 750 Carb. It still has the stock exhaust Manifold on it. One thing I noted was that when I did an oil change I noticed that the rockers have been replaced with an anodized roller rocker. I only mention that as I would expect some head work may have been done otherwise why would you add those.

Here's my question. What motor upgrades could I do for a reasonable cost and in what order?

1. Headers?
2. New Heads?

Thanks for the input.

Jim


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Headers are cheaper than heads, so 1, then 2. Many Pontiac heads don't have the front/rear header bolt hole drilled, so for header install the heads must be removed and drilled. I assume with the other engine mods the headers would of been installed if the holes had already been drilled.
Pontiac heads flow great. What is the compression of the motor, if it is a later 70s engine, then compression could be an issue.
What is the gear ratio in the rear, and is it a posi? A 3.55 or 3.73 will wake a car up.
Have you taken it down the strip, and if so, what ET?


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Headers are cheaper than heads, so 1, then 2. Many Pontiac heads don't have the front/rear header bolt hole drilled, so for header install the heads must be removed and drilled. I assume with the other engine mods the headers would of been installed if the holes had already been drilled.
> Pontiac heads flow great. What is the compression of the motor, if it is a later 70s engine, then compression could be an issue.
> What is the gear ratio in the rear, and is it a posi? A 3.55 or 3.73 will wake a car up.
> Have you taken it down the strip, and if so, what ET?


I need to check the compression on the heads. What should they be?
The rear end I just installed. 3.42 Posi
Haven't taken it to the strip. I may do that at some point but gotta get it a little spicier first...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Get a compression tester and test all cylinders. The pressure will tell you how healthy the engine is and give you a ball park of your compression ratio, 160 lbs is really good, 80 lbs., not so good.. Also, get the casting #s off the heads and post them, also post the block code.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Optimum cranking compression for a Pontiac V8 on today's 91-92 octane gas is 150-175psi, with 175psi pushing it a bit. A stock '67 GTO has a cranking compression of about 200-210 psi with it's 10.75:1 compression. When you're talking "engine upgrades". you are too vague. Do you want more economy? More power? More torque? Smoother idle? Is it an automatic? Is it mainly a cruiser? etc. etc.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Optimum cranking compression for a Pontiac V8 on today's 91-92 octane gas is 150-175psi, with 175psi pushing it a bit. A stock '67 GTO has a cranking compression of about 200-210 psi with it's 10.75:1 compression. When you're talking "engine upgrades". you are too vague. Do you want more economy? More power? More torque? Smoother idle? Is it an automatic? Is it mainly a cruiser? etc. etc.


Great questions Jeff. It's a 4 speed. It's more of a cruiser but I want more HP and torque. I would love to have 400+ HP. Again, I was trying to do this as a budget build ($3500 +-) Clearly, one thing for sure I will do is add headers. Any comments on what brand best works with the 67 GTO? I heard a lot of comments about Dougs headers.

All comments are welcome


----------

